# Thompson/Center Forum



## G2 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't see a catagorie for a Thompson/Center forum. How do I add one?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You don't. Only the site admin/owner, *js*, is authorized to do so.

I just ran a quick search, and the term "Thompson-Center" has been used in 15 posts total - out of over 120,000 posts. I am not sure there is sufficient interest for a dedicated T/C subforum.


----------



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you checked out the new "Warlord" sniper rifle?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello G2,

Try posting T/C handgun threads in the Hunter's Corner forum, in the Handgun sub-forum (even if they are not hunting-related, it's primarily a hunting handgun, so this should be okay). If there gets to be a regular group of T/C users posting there, I'll ask js to consider adding a forum for them.


----------

